# Configurzione X.org

## Wilbur Mercer

Ciao a tutti, premetto che sono nuovo sia del forum sia di Gentoo.

Ho un portatile Dell Inspiron 6000 con queste caratteristiche:

Processore Intel M740 1.73Ghz L2cache 533Mhz FSB

Scheda video 64Mb HyperMemory ATI Mobility Radeon X300

Schermo 15.4" Wide Screen UltraSharp TM WSXGA+ 1680x1050

Scheda Intel ProWireless 2200

Disco Fisso 60Gb IDE

Memoria 512MHz DDR2 SDRAM (2X256)

Da circa una settimana sto provando a installare la versione 2006.1 col kernel 2.6.17-r8. L'installazione và sempre a buon fine, e anche (mi sembra) tutte le configurazioni tranne quella di Xorg. Non sono mai riuscito ad avviare la grafica.

Configuro X in maniera semi-automatica, poi scrivo startx (come da handbook) e parte tmx, sembra che vada tutto bene, ma se poi digito exit in un terminale oppure premo Ctrl+barra+backspace dal basso del monitor sale una luce bianca che poi diventa in tanti colori che occupa man a mano tutto il monitor (tipo "plasma" per intenderci). Io riavio e rifunziona tutto da terminale, senza problem.

Pensavo che avessi dato dei dati di horizontal sync e vertical refresh sbagliati, li ho pure copiati da una live e da tanti siti che dicono che sul mio portatile gentoo funzioni benissimo.

Ho anche compilato Gnome ma alcuni comandi per 8credo) farlo partire a "startx" non funzionano.

Come posso fare per risolvere???  :Sad: 

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## codadilupo

1) quel problema che vedi riavviando Xorg puo' esser dovuto ai driver ATI proprietari che immagino tu abbia usato.

2) per avviare gnome devi indicare in /etc/rc.conf quale login usare (gdm) e poi dare il comando /etc/init.d/xdm start (rc-update add xdm default per averlo in automatico)

Coda

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Nel documento avevo già indicato gdm, poi ho dato il comando "etc/init.d/xdm start":

```

* Setting up xdm ...

   /sbin/start-stop-daemon: stat /usr/bin/xdm: no such file or directory (No such file or directory)

* ERROR: could not start the Display Manager

xdm: no process killed
```

é normale che la cartella non esiste?? Come posso fare per indirazzorlo nel posto giusto??

E poi per i driver, io ho usati "emerge ati-drivers" (come da "ATI RADEON FAQ") non basta??Last edited by Wilbur Mercer on Wed Sep 27, 2006 10:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## codadilupo

diciamo che è normale che non esista la cartella

1) perchè è un file

2) perchè se non fosse un file sarebbe una directory

3) perchè anche se fosse una directory sarebbe comunque un file

 :Wink: 

Ad ogni modo, mi viene il sospetto che non abbia installato Xorg

prova a dare

```
# equery l xorg
```

e vedi se è installato. Se non lo è, allora installalo.

P.S.: il fatto che lo script ti voglia startare xdm in luogo di gdm mi fa pensare che tu non abbia configurato il file rc.conf

Coda

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Se scrivo "equery 1 xorg" da command not found...

Comunque ho installato xorg da questa guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml.

Il file rc.conf però non l'ho toccato, come o devo editare?

Grazie!

----------

## codadilupo

```
# emerge gentoolkit && equery l xorg
```

per rc.conf, è tutto commentato. Leggitelo, e modifica le righe necessarie

Coda

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

```

* installed pakages

[I--] [   ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2 (0)

[I--] [   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7 (0)

[I--] [   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 (0)
```

Il file /etc/rc.conf era giusto, tranne che per l'unicode, che se scrivi "yes" devi modificare un altro file, un certo /etc/conf.dconsolefont.

Ho riprovato a far partire Gnome ma l'errore è lo stesso di prima.

PS

Eppure devo sbagliare io, perchè con tutte le altre distro che ho finora provato ha sempre funzionato, mentre prima con Debian e ora con Gentoo l'ho configuato io e non và...

In più secondo molti siti il mio oc funziona bene sia si Gentoo che si Debian...

----------

## codadilupo

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> Il file /etc/rc.conf era giusto, tranne che per l'unicode, che se scrivi "yes" devi modificare un altro file, un certo /etc/conf.dconsolefont.

 

nel senso che come displaymanager hai scelto gdm ?

P.S.:

controlla di avere in make.conf

```
VIDEO_CARDS="ati vesa fglrx fbdev radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"
```

poi esegui:

```
# emerge -uDpvtN xorg-x11 mesa
```

Se qualcosa è da ricompilare, allora riemergilo.

Dopodichè, usa fglrxconfig per scrivere lo xorg.conf e copialo in /etc/X11/

Coda

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

In rc.conf ho "gdm" e "Gnome", in make.conf ho riscritto cme mi hai consigliato.

Però quando dò il comando "emerge -uDpvtN xorg-x11 mesa", scusa l'ingnoranza  :Rolling Eyes: , ma come faccio a sapere quali sono quelli da emergere? Hanno tutti prefissi come "nomerge" "ebuild    N" "ebuild     U" "ebuild R" oppure stringhe strane...

E poi io vedo solo la fine dell'output, non c'è un modo per scorrere sopra da tastiera?

Grazie!!!

----------

## codadilupo

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> In rc.conf ho "gdm" e "Gnome", in make.conf ho riscritto cme mi hai consigliato.
> 
> Però quando dò il comando "emerge -uDpvtN xorg-x11 mesa", scusa l'ingnoranza , ma come faccio a sapere quali sono quelli da emergere? Hanno tutti prefissi come "nomerge" "ebuild    N" "ebuild     U" "ebuild R" oppure stringhe strane...
> 
> E poi io vedo solo la fine dell'output, non c'è un modo per scorrere sopra da tastiera?
> ...

 

in teoria si', puoi scorrere, ma come farlo dipende dal tuo pc. Io sul portatile uso fn+shift+pgsu/pggiu'.

ad ogni modo, come dicono le 'scritte' nomerge non verrà ricompilato, quelli con ebuild N sono nuovi pacchetti che sono ora richiesti etc...

in genere, dai tranquillamente

```
emerge -uDN xorg-x11 mesa
```

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Thu Nov 23, 2006 9:45 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

allora, dopo una compilazione di oltre un ora, ho dato un "fglrxconfig" ma l'esito è command not found. Allora ho riprovato dopo aver scritto "env-update && source /etc/profile", ma il risultato è lo stesso.

Se uso aticonfig (sembra sia migliore) cambia qualcosa, o devo modificare qualcosa nei file make.conf o rc.conf?

 :Question: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> allora, dopo una compilazione di oltre un ora, ho dato un "fglrxconfig" ma l'esito è command not found. Allora ho riprovato dopo aver scritto "env-update && source /etc/profile", ma il risultato è lo stesso.
> 
> Se uso aticonfig (sembra sia migliore) cambia qualcosa, o devo modificare qualcosa nei file make.conf o rc.conf?
> 
> 

 

no, è giusto aticonfig. Dimenticavo che è cambiato. Ad ogni modo, a questo punto devi avere X startx, xdm e compagnia cantante. Se ancora non li trovi, dai un 

```
# equery f xorg-xserver
```

che ti elencherà tutti i file del pacchetto, compresi i binari X, Xorg, xdm etc..

Coda

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Allora, ho dato un "aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf" e la risposta è:

```
Found fglrx primary device section

Nothing to do, terminating
```

Allora ho scritto "etc/init.d/xdm start" e alla prima volta ha dato il solito errore no shuch file or directory, alla seconda la risposta è:

```
WARNING: xdm has already been started
```

Ho provato con "startx" e parte quella "pseudo interfaccia grafica", e funziona tutto (trane il mouse che da un po' di probelmi, lo riesco a muovere solo in orizzontale...) Ma all'exit le solite inquietanti luci sul monitor...

Se xdm è già partito, come faccio a far partire finalmenete Gnome?

----------

## codadilupo

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> Allora, ho dato un "aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf" e la risposta è:
> 
> ```
> Found fglrx primary device section
> 
> ...

 

Se dai aticonfig --initial senza aver prima rifatto lo xorg.conf è ovvio che non ti apporti nessun tipo di cambiamento: l'opzione --initial dice solo "tieni tutto cosi' com'e', e aggiungi la sezione per i moduli ati".

dovresti invece fare cosi':

```
# Xorg -configure

# cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> Allora ho scritto "etc/init.d/xdm start" e alla prima volta ha dato il solito errore no shuch file or directory, alla seconda la risposta è:
> 
> ```
> WARNING: xdm has already been started
> ```
> ...

 

se rc.conf è configurato correttamente, allora quando lanci /etc/init.d/xdm anzichè partire xdm deve partire gdm (il login manager di gnome) il quale ti fa scegliere la sessione grafica (gnome è la sessione predefinita).

Capisci perchè ho dei dubbi sul fatto che sia correttamente configurato quel file  :Wink:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> Ho provato con "startx" e parte quella "pseudo interfaccia grafica", e funziona tutto (trane il mouse che da un po' di probelmi, lo riesco a muovere solo in orizzontale...) Ma all'exit le solite inquietanti luci sul monitor...

 

secondo me, quelle inquitanti luci sono problemi o di configurazione di xorg, o dei moduli ati che fanno cilecca, come già detto.

Coda

----------

## cloc3

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> Se scrivo "equery 1 xorg" da command not found...

 

 *Codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # equery l xorg
> ```
> ...

 

non è assolutamente la stessa cosa.

usa il taglia incolla cliccando la rotellina del mouse, così non ci puoi cascare.

----------

## cloc3

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Configuro X in maniera semi-automatica, poi scrivo startx (come da handbook) e parte tmx

 

twm, naturalmente.

Ma se dici questo, significa che un file xorg.conf già lo possiedi?

cosa intendi con "Configuro X in maniera semi-automatica"?

In teoria, uno dei due comandi:

```

# Xorg -configure

# xorgcfg

```

dovrebbero restituire una versione decente o quasi di xorg.conf.new  e metterla nella cartella di root.

Se rimane qualche problema, si aggiusta dopo aver letto /var/log/Xorg.log.0

non ho esperienza di driver ati per essere più preciso in quel caso.

----------

## xveilsidex

bhè io sinceramente con quella versione del kernel non mi funzionava la s.video sul portatile per questo sono ritornato alla versione 2.6.15-r1 p.s. ho un ati x1400

----------

## Wilbur Mercer

Avevo scritto "equery l xorg", mi sono sbagliato dopo..

ho configurato x con il comando

```
xorgconfig
```

(http://www.gentoo.it/doc/xorg-config.html)

Ma se provo con il vecchio kernel devo reinstallare tutto?

----------

## codadilupo

gli ati-drivers di sicuro.

ma il tuo problema non si limita a quello, a quanto dici. Ergo, non è che se imbrocchi la versione del kernel, poi è tutto risolto  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## The_Paciugo

Salve a tutti.

Sto cercando di installare KOffice su amd64, e il problema arriva quando è ora di compilare kword

```
../../../kspread/kspread_cell.h:599: error: extra qualification 'KSpreadCell::' on member 'ultimateObscuringCell'

make[4]: *** [kwmailmerge_kspread.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

../../../kspread/kspread_cell.h:599: error: extra qualification 'KSpreadCell::' on member 'ultimateObscuringCell'

make[4]: *** [kwmailmerge_kspread_config.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kword-1.4.2-r6/work/kword-1.4.2/kword/mailmerge/kspread'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kword-1.4.2-r6/work/kword-1.4.2/kword/mailmerge'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kword-1.4.2-r6/work/kword-1.4.2/kword'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kword-1.4.2-r6/work/kword-1.4.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-office/kword-1.4.2-r6 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called kde-meta_src_compile

  kde-meta.eclass, line 379:   Called kde_src_compile

  kde.eclass, line 164:   Called kde_src_compile 'all'

  kde.eclass, line 331:   Called kde_src_compile 'myconf' 'configure' 'make'

  kde.eclass, line 327:   Called die

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

ho provato anche a fare prima emerge kword ma ovviamente mi da sempre lo stesso risultato, e non capisco dov'è l'errore.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi?

----------

## codadilupo

cao signor The_Paciugo... mi sa che l'hai fatto davvero, un paciugo  :Wink: 

Stai postando nel topic sbagliato  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## The_Paciugo

Hai ragione, invece di fare un nuovo topic ho fatto risposta..

----------

## cloc3

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ho configurato x con il comando
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quello è il punto 5) della guida.

già provato il 4)? Come è andato?

Ricompilare il kernel mi sembra l'ultima spiaggia.

Piuttosto, puoi modificare la riga Driver di xorg.conf mettendo "vesa", al posto dei driver ati, per semplificare un po'.

 *Wilbur Mercer wrote:*   

> E poi io vedo solo la fine dell'output, non c'è un modo per scorrere sopra da tastiera? 

 

```

# emerge world -uDNtpv |less

```

----------

